

Completion audio alerts for long running, remote jobs - adeleinr
http://derwiki.tumblr.com/post/347777803/completion-audio-alerts-for-long-running-remote-jobs

======
Davertron
I like this idea a lot; however, I don't like beeps. Ubuntu (and possibly
other linux distros) now supports desktop notifications via Notify OSD. So
instead of having the other machine ssh to me and beep, instead I use a
utility called "notify-send" to create a desktop notification pop-up. You can
install notify-send on ubuntu using:

 _sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin_

Then call notify-send like so:

 _notify-send "Back to work."_

The text can be anything you want, and you can also supply a summary, an icon,
etc.

~~~
illumin8
I've been doing something like this for a LONG time when I have long running
jobs and want to run down to the pub for a beer:

# dosomething;mail -s "Job is done" XXXXXXXXXX@mobile.att.net

That way I can be anywhere and just wait for a text message on my iPhone to
let me know the job is complete!

Isn't *nix great?

~~~
Davertron
This is basically what I used to do as well, except just to my normal e-mail
account.

Love *nix :)

------
antirez
I want a neural interface to "feel" that my important processes are up and
running. In every given moment I want to feel the functions getting called,
smell the call frames, and the rounded corners of the system calls returning
values different than -1.

~~~
ars
You really need to read Jupiter by Ben Bova.

~~~
antirez
note taken :) Thanks

